# Average Monthly Disposable Salary (After Tax)



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Recently been offered the opportunity to relocate to Toronto, well Mississauga, which has it's pros and cons.

Looking at some cost of living website comparisons between Toronto and Melbourne(AU). The cost of living on the most part looks cheaper in Toronto, but Average Monthly Disposable Salary (After Tax) shows that you are around 50% worse off.

Average Monthly Disposable Salary (After Tax)
Melbourne 4,228.49 A$ (4,147.17 C$)
Mississauga 2,384.87 A$ (2,339.00 C$)
Difference -43.60 %

Looking up some other info on the web puts Australia far higher in the listings.

Any thoughts or experiences on this?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My first reaction to this post is:- if you'll only get C$2385 monthly after tax then you're going to find day-to-day living in the GTA quite difficult. Do you mind disclosing your annual salary here so we can check on your calculations.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> My first reaction to this post is:- if you'll only get C$2385 monthly after tax then you're going to find day-to-day living in the GTA quite difficult. Do you mind disclosing your annual salary here so we can check on your calculations.


True 
The details I posted were from Numbeo cost of living comparison.
Salary would be in the region 85K.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should use a Canadian tax calculator to get a net monthly figure. Just Google it and select one of many available. I suspect the result will be as high or higher than your Melbourne figure(s). 
$85k is an acceptable income in Canada (GTA) but it is not too grand. Many people live on much less but probably don't have grandiose living styles.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> You should use a Canadian tax calculator to get a net monthly figure. Just Google it and select one of many available. I suspect the result will be as high or higher than your Melbourne figure(s).
> $85k is an acceptable income in Canada (GTA) but it is not too grand. Many people live on much less but probably don't have grandiose living styles.


Thanks Auld Yin, I had already done this, worked out around 5400 per month which does not include RRSP deductions. The tax calculator shows I would get more money per month all depending on how much I put in.

Thanks, and appreciate your advice.


----------



## Fosteraustin (Sep 9, 2015)

Cost of living > Average monthly disposable salary > After tax is $2,773.50 as per 2014 in Canada. I took this stats from NationMaster. Cheers!


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Fosteraustin said:


> Cost of living > Average monthly disposable salary > After tax is $2,773.50 as per 2014 in Canada. I took this stats from NationMaster. Cheers!


Thanks, one thing I do not understand is why it is so low, given that Canada has lower taxes than Australia.


----------

